# HR34 - No Fiber Optic Audio jack?



## oleo3ys (Feb 21, 2012)

Just looking at specs on the HR34 and this thing does not have a fiber optic audio output jack?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nope, Coax Digital only. Besides the digital audio delivered via HDMI that is.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DIRECTV considers digital audio out to be a legacy connector. Their perspective is that HDMI audio is the right way to go. If you do need an optical out, monoprice sells a nice converter that actually works and it's not that expensive.


----------



## oleo3ys (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, I will need the fiber out, I use the HDMI to the TV and the Fiber Audio out to the surround system. My surround system, older, does not have HDMI.


----------



## oleo3ys (Feb 21, 2012)

That monoprice converter is coaxial to fiber? Connected between the HR34 and the surrounding system input?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm surprised receivers aren't coming with JUST HDMI outputs at this point. $200 for an A/V receiver with 4 HDMI 1.4a inputs: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_022RXV371/Yamaha-RX-V371.html?tp=179&avf=N&nvpair=AG_Inputs_and_Outputs%7cYCHDMI_Inputs


----------



## oleo3ys (Feb 21, 2012)

My surround sound receiver is an older sony, it has everything but HDMI. I have the current (cable) receiver connected to the HDTV via HDMI cable and another connection from the (cable) receiver to the surround sound receiver via fiber audio cable, so I get the Dolby DTS. I would have to research if the converter that Stuart Sweet mentioned would work with my application/equipment.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

oleo3ys said:


> That monoprice converter is coaxial to fiber? Connected between the HR34 and the surrounding system input?





oleo3ys said:


> My surround sound receiver is an older sony, it has everything but HDMI. ..... I would have to research if the converter that Stuart Sweet mentioned would work with my application/equipment.


Make sure you get the correct converter. You need the Coax Digitial >>> Optical Digital. Here it is:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2947&seq=1&format=2

Are you sure your Sony does not have a Coax In? All my older AVR's (Denon and H/K) do.

Yes it will work. All it does is change connection from a Coax to an Optical.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, don't confuse the analog stereo RCA coax out to the digital coax out, they're not the same. The digital coax out carries the exact same audio that the optical does. You won't hear a difference.


----------



## oleo3ys (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, there is a coaxial input for audio in, so I can connect the HR34 to the s.s. recvr with a digital coax cable and keep my BR connected to the optical on the s.s. Never used the coaxial rca connection thinking all along that optical was the 'preferred' audio connection. Thanks all!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

oleo3ys said:


> so I can connect the HR34 to the s.s. recvr with a digital coax cable and keep my BR connected to the optical on the s.s. Never used the coaxial rca connection thinking all along that optical was the 'preferred' audio connection.


Just make sure it is a Digital Coax In. As far as quality, digital is digital. Usually you will find the Digital Coax In either above or below the Optical Ins.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

oleo3ys said:


> Yes, there is a coaxial input for audio in, so I can connect the HR34 to the s.s. recvr with a digital coax cable and keep my BR connected to the optical on the s.s. Never used the coaxial rca connection thinking all along that optical was the 'preferred' audio connection. Thanks all!


You can buy a 'digital coax cable', but if you have any kind of semi-decent composite video cable lying about (the ones that connected to the yellow jacks), it will work just fine. If it's short enough and shielded, just about _any_ cable with RCA connectors will work in a pinch.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just want to give my .02 experience with using the digital coax on he HR34. I have the HR34 from field testing it and I notice a big difference between using the coax and HDMI. The HDMI to my surround is much more louder and crisp where as the coax as 15-20 point decrease volume difference and a flat sound. I have tried different cables and no change and also did the same thing with my HR22 and see the same thing but not as pronounced. Just my observations. Could be my AVR but hard to rule it out since I don't have another AVR laying around to test.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> Just want to give my .02 experience with using the digital coax on he HR34. I have the HR34 from field testing it and I notice a big difference between using the coax and HDMI. The HDMI to my surround is much more louder and crisp where as the coax as 15-20 point decrease volume difference and a flat sound. I have tried different cables and no change and also did the same thing with my HR22 and see the same thing but not as pronounced. Just my observations. Could be my AVR but hard to rule it out since I don't have another AVR laying around to test.


Don't tell me stuff like that. All I need is one more reason to upgrade my AVR.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Alebob911 said:


> Just want to give my .02 experience with using the digital coax on he HR34. I have the HR34 from field testing it and I notice a big difference between using the coax and HDMI. The HDMI to my surround is much more louder and crisp where as the coax as 15-20 point decrease volume difference and a flat sound. I have tried different cables and no change and also did the same thing with my HR22 and see the same thing but not as pronounced. Just my observations. Could be my AVR but hard to rule it out since I don't have another AVR laying around to test.


It's the AVR (and maybe which stream is on the coax digital out). HDMI will negotiate what digital audio stream to send (in this case, 5.1 Dolby Digital or 2 channel PCM), and the DirecTV receiver has a setting for what's on the coax digital out (which may or may not affect what's on the HDMI).

Given the same stream (5.1 Dolby Digital or 2 channel PCM), there should be no quality difference in the audio. The HDMI and S/PDIF protocols used to send the audio _are_ different, however.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Don't tell me stuff like that. All I need is one more reason to upgrade my AVR.


That's my job!  I'm always looking for reasons to upgrade!


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> It's the AVR (and maybe which stream is on the coax digital out). HDMI will negotiate what digital audio stream to send (in this case, 5.1 Dolby Digital or 2 channel PCM), and the DirecTV receiver has a setting for what's on the coax digital out (which may or may not affect what's on the HDMI).
> 
> Given the same stream (5.1 Dolby Digital or 2 channel PCM), there should be no quality difference in the audio. The HDMI and S/PDIF protocols used to send the audio _are_ different, however.


Yeah that's what I was thinking too. Whats weird is that there is a difference in the amount of sound volume and quality between the HR22 and HR34 using the coax. The HR22 has less of the issues then the HR34 but they are connected to the same AVR using the same cables. :shrug: I need more HDMI inputs so maybe a new AVR is in my future.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV considers digital audio out to be a legacy connector.


Toslink turns 30 years old next year!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> Just want to give my .02 experience with using the digital coax on he HR34. I have the HR34 from field testing it and I notice a big difference between using the coax and HDMI. The HDMI to my surround is much more louder and crisp where as the coax as 15-20 point decrease volume difference and a flat sound. I have tried different cables and no change and also did the same thing with my HR22 and see the same thing but not as pronounced. Just my observations. Could be my AVR but hard to rule it out since I don't have another AVR laying around to test.


AVRs usually memorize the custom audio setups from each input. It sounds to me like you have your HDMI set one way, but never set your Digital Coax input up. There is no difference between the two coming out of the DVR/receiver.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> AVRs usually memorize the custom audio setups from each input. It sounds to me like you have your HDMI set one way, but never set your Digital Coax input up. There is no difference between the two coming out of the DVR/receiver.


That has been my experience as well, no difference between HDMI, Coax, and Toslink. I'm using all of them including one of the monoprice coax to toslink converters and all are great.


----------



## oleo3ys (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the HR34 connected to the TV via HDMI. I am finding that I have to turn up the volume almost to max to get a normal volume on most programs. So this is an issue I have to resolve.

Thank you 'Herdfan' for the link to Monoprice. I was going to get a converter and still might but I have worked around the issue by purchasing a coaxial digital cable and connecting the HR34 to the DVD coaxial input and my BluRay Optical connector to the Sat/TV Optical input connector. I have to remember that pressing the Sat/TV button on the surround receiver remote controls the BluRay player volume and Pressing the DVD button on the surround receiver remote controls the HR34 volume.

The volume using the surround receiver works normally, as far as volume levels are concerned. So the volume between the TV and HR34 is an issue when I do not want to use the surround system for audio. The TV has decent audio by itself for most program viewing.

I'll have to study all the posts here to see if any provide clues on the volume issue I have with the HR34 and my HDTV.


----------



## oleo3ys (Feb 21, 2012)

Edit: That second paragraph is referring to the audio connections from the HR34 to the Sony surround receiver and my Blu-Ray audio output to the Sony surround receiver. Audio from the HR34 to the HDTV speakers is via HDMI.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV considers digital audio out to be a legacy connector. Their perspective is that HDMI audio is the right way to go. If you do need an optical out, monoprice sells a nice converter that actually works and it's not that expensive.


I don't think its on DirecTV removing features once again with this one I believe its Hollywoods love with HDMI being completely DRM compliant.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Rtm said:


> I don't think its on DirecTV removing features once again with this one I believe its Hollywoods love with HDMI being completely DRM compliant.


I think you nailed it! D* is being pressured to be DRM compliant. Sadly, everytime D* removes a port, the work-around cost us. HDMI will probably be the last port standing. My guess is cloud media will be coming to D*. Delivery maybe a problem, because the ISPs are throttling download speeds and limiting the amount of streamed media. I guess D* could deliver the stream via statellite.

"Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men? The Shadow knows!"

Best wishes!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually optical audio ouputs seem to be getting removed from many devices, not just DirecTV receivers. I believe the parts are more expensive, or maybe it has more patent royalties on it compared to digital coax, so many companies are dropping them figuring you probably will be fine using either HDMI, digital coax, or stereo RCA.

Much like many components are dropping s-video because they figure you'll most likely be using HDMI or component and if you aren't then composite is probably good enough.

When you're making a few million of something saving even a few pennies per unit can add up to huge savings. Now day's companies are being forced to cut out at much unneccesary cost as possible in order to increase profits, because heaven forbid the price on something were to go up 

I always laugh at how everyone thinks that everyone deserves a pay raise all the time, but they want everything to cost less than it did before. They don't realize that the only way for that to happen is for the product to lose functionality, or be made from cheaper materials (or for them to get made in a place with cheaper labor that doesn't expect the same raise all the time).


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's another option that hasn't been mentioned. A lot of newer TVs will now pass digital audio from their HDMI inputs through the optical output. They used to only pass digital audio from their own internal tuners, but this has changed in recent months. So you could connect all your sources to your TV via HDMI and then connect the optical out from your TV to your legacy receiver. When I discovered my new sony tv was capable of this, I was able to remove 4 of my 5 optical/coax connections and use just one for everything. Unfortunately this capability isn't made clear in the published specs, so you'll just have to try it on a program that has DD5.1 and see if you get all 5.1 channels from the optical out on your tv. If your tv is more than a few years old, it will probably only pass 2 ch.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

mdavej said:


> Here's another option that hasn't been mentioned. A lot of newer TVs will now pass digital audio from their HDMI inputs through the optical output. They used to only pass digital audio from their own internal tuners, but this has changed in recent months. So you could connect all your sources to your TV via HDMI and then connect the optical out from your TV to your legacy receiver. When I discovered my new sony tv was capable of this, I was able to remove 4 of my 5 optical/coax connections and use just one for everything. Unfortunately this capability isn't made clear in the published specs, so you'll just have to try it on a program that has DD5.1 and see if you get all 5.1 channels from the optical out on your tv. If your tv is more than a few years old, it will probably only pass 2 ch.


I don't know if I would say a lot of them do, but yes more are starting to. I believe that I just read the new Panasonic ST50 series still downgrades everything to 2.0 so I wouldn't just count on this working with all new TVs.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> I don't know if I would say a lot of them do,


I certainly wouldn't. It's still a minority (by a long shot), and the fewer pieces of equipment involved in the process the better, so take the TV out of the equation unless you absolutely have to (reducing the number of cables does not equal absolutely have to).


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

It's more common than you think. According to reports from another site, LG, Vizio, Mits, Samsung, Sony and Toshiba all pass 5.1 now.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

oleo3ys said:


> Yes, I will need the fiber out, I use the HDMI to the TV and the Fiber Audio out to the surround system. My surround system, older, does not have HDMI.


A good many televisions do not "loop through" surround sound. The optical out of the TV in many cases is there just to feed the TV tuner surround output to your AVR.

You'll likely get sound, but it will be simple stereo and not surround sound.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mdavej said:


> It's more common than you think. According to reports from another site, LG, Vizio, Mits, Samsung, Sony and Toshiba all pass 5.1 now.


Reports vary depending on what the party line is. There's some fairly convincing arguments that surround shouldn't be passed as a requirement of HDMI certification (which must incorporate functional HCDP).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

oleo3ys said:


> Edit: That second paragraph is referring to the audio connections from the HR34 to the Sony surround receiver and my Blu-Ray audio output to the Sony surround receiver. Audio from the HR34 to the HDTV speakers is via HDMI.


You can directly edit your own posts- link at bottom. It's most useful for technically oriented posts; less translation required.


----------



## ovityons (Nov 18, 2011)

mdavej said:


> It's more common than you think. According to reports from another site, LG, Vizio, Mits, Samsung, Sony and Toshiba all pass 5.1 now.


Samsung TV's do not pass 5.1 Audio from external devices such as Cable/Sat boxes or Blu-ray to the digital audio output. The following is a quote from the manual for Smasungs 2012 TV UN55ES8000F
"If you want to hear 5.1 CH audio, connect the digital audio out jack from your DVD / Blu-ray player / cable box / STB satellite receiver directly to an amplifier or home theater."
If you do that you will need a receiver or other device that can add a delay to the audio otherwise the picture and sound will be out of sync because the TV will add a delay to the picture.
My 2011 Samsung D8000 TV will not pass 5.1 Audio


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

He's right. I have a Samsung TV and it passes 2.0 PCM over the optical port.


----------



## bryanw3535 (Aug 2, 2008)

My new (2011) LG TV (with 3D) only passes 2.0 through optical.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

My 3+ year old Vizio and all 4 of my sony TV's pass 5.1 through the optical port

my 5 year old Philips shockingly passes 5.1 through the digital audio port... 

it's worth a quick 5-minute test to find out...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

ovityons said:


> Samsung TV's do not pass 5.1 Audio from external devices such as Cable/Sat boxes or Blu-ray to the digital audio output. The following is a quote from the manual for Smasungs 2012 TV UN55ES8000F
> "If you want to hear 5.1 CH audio, connect the digital audio out jack from your DVD / Blu-ray player / cable box / STB satellite receiver directly to an amplifier or home theater."
> If you do that you will need a receiver or other device that can add a delay to the audio otherwise the picture and sound will be out of sync because the TV will add a delay to the picture.
> My 2011 Samsung D8000 TV will not pass 5.1 Audio





Stuart Sweet said:


> He's right. I have a Samsung TV and it passes 2.0 PCM over the optical port.





harsh said:


> A good many televisions do not "loop through" surround sound. The optical out of the TV in many cases is there just to feed the TV tuner surround output to your AVR.
> 
> You'll likely get sound, but it will be simple stereo and not surround sound.





harsh said:


> Reports vary depending on what the party line is. There's some fairly convincing arguments that surround shouldn't be passed as a requirement of HDMI certification (which must incorporate functional HCDP).


Others have reported the 2011 Samsung PN43D490 does pass 5.1 from HDMI input to optical output.

I was also very skeptical considering the history and supposed HDCP requirements and similar supporting statements in the manuals and support forums. But the more I dug into it, the more models I found that pass 5.1 in spite of that, including my own sony I had naturally assumed wouldn't, especially given sony's normally strict adherence to HDCP.

I didn't mean to start a big argument, but just point out it's worth a try, especially on a newer tvs. I didn't believe it at all until I tried it myself.


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like it's 2 channel on Panasonic Plasma and LCD's:

"When audio from other equipment connected to this unit via HDMI is output using “DIGITAL AUDIO OUT” of this unit, the system switches to 2CH audio."


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Others have reported the 2011 Samsung PN43D490 does pass 5.1 from HDMI input to optical output.


According to the manual of that exact model of tv(Page 164 Listening through a receiver):

When the receiver (i.e Home Theater) is set to On, you can hear sound
output from the TV's Optical jack. When the TV is displaying a DTV (air)
signal, the TV will send out 5.1 channel sound to the receiver. *When the
source is a digital component such as a DVD player and is connected to the
TV via HDMI, you will hear only 2 channel sound from the receiver.*

Which agrees with most posts here...most tvs will not pass DD5.1 info out the optical jack unless you are using the internal ATSC tuner...HDMI connected sources usually do not pass anything beyond PCM2.0. no matter what they are feeding into the tv...my Sony KDS60-A3000 and my Panasonic plasma both operate that way, PCM2.0 audio only out of the optical jack.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

harsh said:


> A good many televisions do not "loop through" surround sound. The optical out of the TV in many cases is there just to feed the TV tuner surround output to your AVR.
> 
> You'll likely get sound, but it will be simple stereo and not surround sound.


Getting surround sound with my Sony and LG.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Confirming my Sony TV passes 5.1 out of the optical port when the source is the HR34 via HDMI.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> According to the manual of that exact model of tv(Page 164 Listening through a receiver):
> 
> When the receiver (i.e Home Theater) is set to On, you can hear sound
> output from the TV's Optical jack. When the TV is displaying a DTV (air)
> ...


You're missing my point. I'm not denying that the manuals say they won't pass 5.1. I'm saying the actual experience of owners proves otherwise.

I had the exact same sony tv model as you, and, indeed, it would not pass 5.1 except from it's own tuner, just as you say. That has been the conventional wisdom and the company line for years. But my new sony does pass 5.1 from all HDMI inputs as well as the tuner. So the hard and fast rule of no 5.1 pass thru is no longer, as shown by recent posts on this board and others.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm surprised receivers aren't coming with JUST HDMI outputs at this point. $200 for an A/V receiver with 4 HDMI 1.4a inputs: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_022RXV371/Yamaha-RX-V371.html?tp=179&avf=N&nvpair=AG_Inputs_and_Outputs%7cYCHDMI_Inputs


Well that would be just plain stupid......how about rooms with a projector?? You gonna run a bunch of hdmi around the room just to get sound?


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I just got the hr34 and found out their is no fiber connection. But from what I am reading here you guys are saying that hdmi would be a better way to go. So I was looking at splitters from monoprice http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=8204&seq=1&format=2 and have a question. Would this allow the tv to talk to the hr34 and say I am capable of doing 3d? If not then the channels for 3d would not show up in the guide.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Why would you need a splitter? And if you already have HDMI inputs on your receiver, why would you need optical? Just run HDMI from DVR to receiver, then HDMI out from receiver to your TV. If you insist on a separate digital audio feed, just get a digital coax/optical converter like THIS. I'm surprised your receiver doesn't also have digital coax inputs.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

It does have the coax connection and I have it hooked up but I am getting audio drop outs like crazy. So I thought maybe this would solve the problem. Then I got thinking maybe the tv and the HR34 would not talk anymore for the 3d channels.

I dont want the sound thru the receiver all the time just for certain things. So for my hr24 I had fiber going into the receiver and the hdmi connected to the tv.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, the HDMI splitter could possibly kill the handshake for 3D among other things. Do you get dropouts only over coax? Are your connections good? Try an RCA audio cable in place of your digital coax one and see if that helps. If so you just have a bad cable. If not, there may be a fundamental problem with the HR34's coax out. Or possibly a problem with your receiver's coax in. If that's the case, then the converter linked above should solve that.

Does your receiver not have HDMI pass-thru so you still get audio/video when the receiver is off? That should take care of the case when you don't use the receiver.


----------

